# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Ritalin, lichte schokjes door mijn lichaam.

## jdf86

Hallo,
Een tijd geleden is bij mij de diagnose ADD vastgesteld.
Hiervoor slik ik nu al een aantal weken Ritalin zonder problemen.
Echter de laatste week heb ik last van lichtje schokjes, (spiertrekkingen) door mn lichaam als ik savonds in bed lig.  :Confused:  
Nu is mijn vraag; kan dit als gevolg van de ritalin zijn ?. (Ik stel mijn vraag hier omdat mijn arts op zn vroegst pas weer over 1,5 week bereikbaar is.)
Echter mijn moeder denkt dat het door de stress komt waar ik de laatste tijd ook aan lijd.
Ik hoop zelf niet dat het door de ritalin komt, ik slik deze medicatie nu met veel succes, en heeft mijn levenskwaliteit in korte tijd verbeterd.
Dus weet iemand hier meer over ?

groetjes,
jdf

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi JDF,
Ik heb geen ervaring met Ritalin of ADD(staat wel een artikel over in rubriek 'ziektes en aandoeningen'),maar wel met stress...en ik heb door die stress heel vaak spiertrekkingen en snokjes/snokken als ik in mijn bed lig,dus hopelijk ligt het daaraan en ben je snel stress- en klachtenvrij!

Sterkte en succes!
Agnes Xx

----------


## Petra717

Ik heb even wat voor je opgezocht over Ritalin... 

Ik hoop dat je er iets wijzer van wordt! 

Laat je het ons even weten?

_Ritalin
De werkzame stof in Ritalin is methylfenidaat. 
Methylfenidaat is een stimulerend middel. 
Artsen schrijven het voor bij narcolepsie en ADHD. 

*ADHD

Verschijnselen
Methylfenidaat wordt gebruikt bij aandachtstekort met hyperactiviteit, ook wel 'ADHD' genoemd, naar het Engelse begrip 'Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder'. Deze aandoening komt voornamelijk voor bij kinderen. Zij vinden het moeilijk hun aandacht lang ergens op te richten en ze zijn vaak ook zeer beweeglijk, impulsief en actief. Kinderen met ADHD hebben vaak problemen op school, in hun omgang met andere kinderen en met hun ouders. 

Meestal gaat ADHD in de puberteit over. Een deel van de kinderen houdt echter klachten, ook als ze volwassen zijn. Er zijn ook mensen die als kind al ADHD hadden, maar daar pas op volwassen leeftijd achter komen. Verder komt het voor bij autisten en bij verstandelijk gehandicapten.

Behandeling
Meestal krijgen kinderen en volwassenen met ADHD gedragstherapie om zo te leren met hun aandoening om te gaan. Bovendien kan de arts methylfenidaat voorschrijven. Door methylfenidaat worden mensen met ADHD rustiger en kunnen ze zich beter concentreren. Kinderen krijgen zo een gemakkelijker schooldag, omdat er bijvoorbeeld minder conflicten met klasgenoten en onderwijzers optreden en het kind zich beter op schoolopdrachten kan concentreren. 

Omdat dergelijke problemen vooral belangrijk zijn na het zesde levensjaar wordt het meestal alleen gegeven aan kinderen van zes jaar en ouder. In de puberteit kan dan gekeken worden of het nog nodig is met methylfenidaat door te gaan, of dat de ADHD vanzelf is overgegaan. Zo niet, dan kan methylfenidaat ook op volwassen leeftijd worden gebruikt.

Werking
Hoe methylfenidaat werkt bij ADHD is niet precies bekend. Je zou van een stimulerend middel niet verwachten dat het een positief effect heeft op mensen die overactief zijn. Toch blijkt dat twee op de drie kinderen met ADHD er rustiger door worden en zich beter kunnen concentreren.

Methylfenidaat is slechts een hulpmiddel, de aandachtsstoornis verdwijnt er niet door. Tijdens het gebruik zullen veel van de verschijnselen wel minder extreem zijn, waardoor de gedragstherapie meer effect heeft. De werking van de gewone tabletten (Ritalin, Medikinet en Methylfenidaat) begint na één tot twee uur en houdt drie tot zes uur aan. Tabletten en capsules met verlengde afgifte (Concerta, Eqasym XL en Medikinet CR) beginnen ook na één tot twee uur te werken. Dit houdt bij de tabletten met verlengde afgifte ongeveer twaalf uur aan en bij de capsules met verlengde afgifte ongeveer acht uur. 

Op welke bijwerkingen moet ik letten?
Of er bijwerkingen optreden, en in welke mate, hangt af van hoeveel en hoe lang u dit middel gaat gebruiken. Bovendien zullen bijwerkingen niet bij iedereen optreden, maar alleen bij personen die daarvoor gevoelig zijn. Veel bijwerkingen zijn in de eerste week het meest uitgesproken en nemen daarna af of verdwijnen zelfs. Ze gaan weer over als u met het middel stopt. 
Bij veel mensen neemt de eetlust af, waardoor gewichtsverlies optreedt. Een lastig probleem, vooral bij ADHD omdat veel kinderen met ADHD al moeilijke eters zijn. U kunt deze bijwerking verminderen door het middel bij het eten in te nemen. Raadpleeg uw arts als het eten echt een probleem gaat worden. 
Moeite met inslapen en rusteloosheid. Daarom is het belangrijk de gewone tabletten niet later dan vier uur in de middag te nemen en de tabletten of capsules met verlengde afgifte zo vroeg mogelijk 's ochtends in te nemen. 
Een veranderd beoordelingsvermogen. U kunt roekeloos worden. Neem daarom zeker in het begin geen deel aan het verkeer. 
Sommige mensen worden extra prikkelbaar en zijn snel uit hun evenwicht. Het effect op de concentratie bij mensen met ADHD kan nog wel aanwezig zijn. Overleg met de behandelend arts als u vindt dat deze extra prikkelbaarheid niet opweegt tegen de verbetering in concentratie en aandacht van uw kind. Mogelijk is de dosering te hoog en zijn er minder tabletten per dag nodig.

Zeer zelden 
Een verhoogd risico op hartritmestoornissen. U kunt last krijgen van plotselinge duizelingen of kortdurend buiten bewustzijn raken. Dit is vooral van belang voor mensen met een bepaalde hartritmestoornis, namelijk het aangeboren verlengde QT-interval. Gebruik dit middel NIET als u deze hartritmestoornis heeft. Overleg met uw arts. Mogelijk kunt u overstappen op een ander middel.

Soms 
Buikpijn en misselijkheid. Dit is meestal te voorkomen door de tablet of de capsule met wat voedsel in te nemen. 
Hartkloppingen en verhoogde bloeddruk. Daarom controleren sommige artsen dit regelmatig (bijvoorbeeld elk half jaar). Gebruik methylfenidaat niet als u last heeft van angina pectoris (hartkramp). Raadpleeg uw arts als u last heeft van een verhoogde bloeddruk. 
Bepaalde psychische en neurologische aandoeningen kunnen verergeren. De arts zal methylfenidaat dan meestal niet voorschrijven. Dit is vooral van belang bij aanleg voor tics, zoals bij het syndroom van Gilles de la Tourette, epilepsie, ernstige geestelijke verwarring en ernstige angststoornissen. 
Sneller last van koude handen en voeten. Dit is het gevolg van het nauwer worden van de bloedvaten. Het kan zijn dat u hier last van blijft houden zo lang u het middel slikt. Zorg voor voldoende bescherming tegen kou door warme kleding te dragen, zoals wanten en sokken. Vooral mensen met de ziekte van Raynaud merken deze bijwerking doordat ze meer last krijgen van koude vingers en tenen. Neem contact op met uw arts als deze bijwerking te veel last geeft.

Na langdurig gebruik 
Zeer zelden, bij jarenlang gebruik, kan een ernstige neerslachtigheid of geestelijke verwarring ontstaan. Merkt u dit, raadpleeg dan meteen de arts, zodat deze kan beoordelen of u met het gebruik moet stoppen. Als u nu of in het verleden een ernstige neerslachtigheid (depressiviteit) had, raadpleeg dan uw arts. Dit middel kan opnieuw depressiviteit uitlokken. 
Men heeft het vermoeden dat kinderen die dit middel gebruiken soms minder snel groeien dan hun leeftijdsgenoten. Zij blijken deze groeiachterstand echter weer in te halen nadat zij stoppen met de behandeling in de puberteit.
Raadpleeg uw arts als u te veel last heeft van een van de bovengenoemde bijwerkingen, of als u andere bijwerkingen ervaart, waar u zich zorgen over maakt.

Hoe lang?
ADHD: na een week of vier kunnen u en de arts meestal beoordelen of de behandeling aanslaat. Om te beoordelen of de behandeling aanslaat, is het verstandig dit ook zelf bij te houden, bijvoorbeeld door het gedrag van het kind dagelijks in een cijfer uit te drukken. Gemiddeld gebruiken kinderen dit middel gedurende twee tot drie jaar, ergens tussen hun zesde levensjaar en het begin van de puberteit. ADHD kan echter ook na de puberteit blijven bestaan.

Meestal adviseert de arts om één of meer keren per jaar gedurende enkele weken te stoppen. Tijdens deze 'medicijnvakantie' kan gekeken worden methylfenidaat nog nodig is. Mogelijk bent u of is het kind inmiddels voldoende in staat om met de aandachtsstoornis en de overmatige activiteit om te gaan, zodat de methylfenidaat niet meer nodig is. Kinderen kunnen bovendien in deze medicijnvakanties een eventuele groeiachterstand inhalen.


Narcolepsie: methylfenidaat geneest uw aandoening niet, maar werkt alleen tegen de verschijnselen van narcolepsie. U zult dit middel daarom meestal langdurig moeten gebruiken. 
Heeft dit middel een wisselwerking met andere medicijnen?

Dit middel heeft een wisselwerking met andere medicijnen. In de tekst hieronder staan alleen de werkzame stoffen van deze medicijnen, dus niet de merknamen. Of uw medicijn een van die werkzame stoffen bevat, kunt u nagaan in de bijsluiter onder het kopje 'samenstelling'.

De medicijnen waarmee de belangrijkste wisselwerkingen optreden, zijn de volgende. 

Ritonavir, een middel tegen hiv of aids. Ritonavir versterkt de werking en bijwerkingen van methylfenidaat. 
Fenelzine en tranylcypromine, middelen tegen depressiviteit. De kans op een zeer ernstige verhoging van de bloeddruk wordt door de combinatie vergroot. 
Bovengenoemde middelen mag u niet in combinatie met methylfenidaat gebruiken. Raadpleeg uw arts. Mogelijk kunt u overstappen op een ander middel._

Succes! 
petra

(bron: www.apotheek.nl)

----------


## jroen86

hoi, ik ben jeroen 21 jaar, en ik heb sinds een week heel erg last van duizeligheid en voordat ik in slaap val een enorme schok waarvan ik weer wakker schrik, het lijkt heel erg op een epiletische aanval ofz en ik ben ook bang dat ik op die momenten bijna flauwval. maar wat ik eigenlijk ook steeds erger begin te krijgen is precies hetzelfde wat jij hier nu noemt, zodra ik met mijn ogen bewust een andere hoek inkijk voel ik een epileptische schok door mn hoofd en ook in mijn armen.
ik weet nog wel dat ik vroeger als ik vanuit een zijdelinge hoek een poosje naar de tv had gekeken en dan ineens recht voor me uit keek dat ik ook zo'n soort schok kreeg.. dus het zal denk ik wel iets met vermoeidheid te maken hebben. 
maargoed ikzelf maak me wel bezorgt want het wordt steeds erger wat ik nu heb.
ik was werkeloos omdat mijn enkelbanden gescheurt zijn. ik zou nu eigenlijk weer aan de slag gaan vorige week maar ik voel me ineens dus heel duizelig en misselijk, kan bijna geen eten binnenhouden en heb dus last van die rare epiletische schokken.. 
ik ben er nog niet mee naar de dokter geweest want ik denk zelf dat ik gewoon iets verkeerd heb gegeten ofzo of te weinig geslapen.
groetjes

----------

